# monkey puzzle tree



## max1234 (Aug 28, 2001)

I have a small monkey tree. It is about 2 ft high. It grew very well this year, and it looks like it will split into three branches again next year. The bottom two branches are totally brown, and the next two branches are starting to wither. Is this a normal part of the growth? or does it indicate a worse problem?
Please only answer with a sincere reply.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Aug 29, 2001)

I apologise Max1234,
The tree you have may be (Auraucaria araucana)a tree I don't have to worry about in my neck of the woods.What I do dismember fom time to time is (Auracaria budwillii)or Bunya-Bunya tree.Hardy trees with no real pest or disease problems.I personally would not have one in my yard because they are a PAIN;but non the less I am glad they're here.I would make sure she gets H2O,;;being so small it's hard to say.Your local county extension office can help you with all the trees requirements for your little spot on the earth.Hope this will help.MP


----------



## Treeman14 (Sep 1, 2001)

From what I have seen of the mature monkey puzzles in this area, I believe it is normal for them to shed the lower limbs as they grow, especially if they're located in semi-shade.


----------

